# Welcome!



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome Tankers to the new RC Tank Forum! This is a spot to be used for the sharing of information, builds, photos and anything else related to RC Tanks or the history of armored fighting vehicles!


----------



## Panther F (Jul 6, 2008)

*RE: Welcome*

Looks great! Nothing like a new start. :woohoo:


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome Panther F! Tell the rest of the guys about this place! Yeah, a new start is always nice!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

welocme everyone. You should thank t4mania for the new forum. It was his idea and hopefully more come by to visit and post. I'd like to read more about tanks and tank competition (or do you call it "battles"?).


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Hank for accepting my idea and creating this new forum. The tank competitions are called Battle Days by the way.


----------



## IN2RACIN (Oct 9, 2002)

What does one do at "Battle Days" ? Is there a winner??


----------



## Panther F (Jul 6, 2008)

Sure there's a winner. Usually teams are divided evenly as Allied tanks and Axis tanks. There are rules of course, tanks take IR hits and are limited to a certain amount depending on the classification. The last tank(s) with hits remaining are determined the winner.

It gets very intense!! :thumbsup:


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Each tank has an electronic gizmo called a Tamiya Battle Unit sticking out of the top of their tank. When you fire your main gun the unit shoots an infrared beam at the target. The target also has the Battle Unit sticking up out of his tank. If your aim is good you score a hit and the other guys Battle Unit flashes to indicate he has been hit. His engine starts to sound a little labored and his tank slows down a little. After say 5, 7, or 9 hits depending on what kind of tank he is driving his tank stops completely and he is out of the competition. Like Panther F said the last tank standing is the winner!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

Can someone post pics and links to see the machines and the action? Sounds like you guys are having some fun!!!


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Go over to you tube Tim and search Tamiya Tanks for plenty of videos!


----------



## Panther F (Jul 6, 2008)

*Tank Battles!!*

Just ask and ye shall receive! :thumbsup:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=danville+tank+battle&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Is there information on where events are held?


----------



## Panther F (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.aaftankmuseum.com/

There also some announcements at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/armornutsrcarmorhut/ but it doesn't hurt to be a member at more than one fourm for other battle days.

WOW people ... 142 views and only 12 replies? If it's so interesting to stop by and READ, why not post a hello while you're here?


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Well I just saw the notice today about this new fourm.There is a club here in Jacksonville, florida but I have not been able to go lately.maybe soon we'll have another battle day usually on sunday mornings.


----------



## Panther F (Jul 6, 2008)

*Tank Battles*

Hey Bill, don't feel too bad it's been awhile since I've battled too. With gas at these prices, traveling over 400 miles round trip is little expensive now. :drunk:

Hope to get in one before the end of the year though and try out some new tanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Well our battlefield will be moving soon to a new location. The back yard will be reclaimed to just another backyard and we are told That we are Moving to the Hobbyshop (Hobbyworld).I guess it will be soon but I don't know any more at this time.Yep my tank is just like my r/c car gathering dust on the shelf.I'll post what ever happens down here when it happens.


----------



## racerj3 (Feb 25, 2008)

So are there any world war 1 tank kits you guys use?


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Don't know of any WWI tanks except the first tank developed and that was of British design and to be honest I don't believe I've ever seen any and don't know a company that makes one.


----------



## ovalrcr (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun...I would like to check them out in person sometime, looks like they wouldn't do too good on an oval though!:dude:


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

They are a lot of fun to run. Backyard in the grass and dirt or on a dirt batlefield somewhere. Be a little slow on an oval and handling not so hot either. You could set some track records though but not the kind you'd be proud of!


----------



## ovalrcr (Sep 9, 2007)

t4mania said:


> You could set some track records though but not the kind you'd be proud of!


LOL....I may already have too many of those kind of records!!


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Don't we all!!


----------



## Panther F (Jul 6, 2008)

*Tank Battles!!*

Speaking of track records, I always thought that along with battling our tanks we add another dimension to the day and run the tanks through a course that timed the tanks (like a car running through a chicane) and along with shooting accuracy.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Panther F, you figure Tamiya's next release after the Pz.IV will be the StugIV? I understand the logic after releasing the Jagdpanther right after the Panther. I sure hope it holds up as I would love the have a quality Stug myself.


----------



## Panther F (Jul 6, 2008)

*Battle Tanks!!*

I think that would be a good guess, or the Jagdpanzer IV L/70 Lang. :thumbsup: That's what I'm holding out for and get the PIV much later.

I just like the self-propelled tank destroyers best. :woohoo:


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, I have a soft spot for them too!


----------



## Panther F (Jul 6, 2008)

*New Tank*

Have you guys heard HL is coming out with a Sturmgeschutz III Ausf. G? NO: 20592 

http://matotoys.cn/eng/Product.asp?Classid=LS55


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

How are those HL tanks Panther as compared to the Tamiya. I've had nothing but Tamiya and they are pretty expensive especially when you change motors, gearboxes, and tracks. Don't know very much about the Heng Long.I understand the HL 3 to 1 gearboxes do quite well.


----------



## Panther F (Jul 6, 2008)

*Tanks!!!*

I do not own one yet, but they are perfect for those that want to get into R/C tanks on a budget. You can slowly upgrade a HL as you go along but realistically you can put a great deal of money in one rapidly approaching what a Tamiya would cost. HL does have a few tanks that Tamiya doesn't offer and you don't have to worry about building them because thay are a RTR (ready to run).

But as far a quality? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I like to build and construct but some may not. It just depends how you want to get there.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

The Tamiya tanks like the Panther will probably go well over $1000 after you upgrade the motors, gearboxes, and metal tracks. Add in some dress up parts you may want and you're probably at a grand! They sure aren't cheap but they do look good and run well after the upgrades.


----------



## Panther F (Jul 6, 2008)

*Tanks!!*

That's true, but not every Tamiya tank has to be updated. Like I said, it all depends on how far you wanna go. I know some guys have over a hundred dollars invested in a 1/35th build. It may be silly to some, but important to another.

I have yet to build my (MAN) Panther (waiting for the weather to turn), but I'm going to try to stay with the stock tracks and I will keep the stock tranny. But I did go for the PE set, resin mantlet, aluminum muzzle brake, aftermarket sprocket guides and the steel rimmed wheels for the last station. It didn't need it but since the Panthers are one of my favorite tanks I wanted to spend a little more time with it. I do have a list of detail items that I will scratch build instead of buying.

The Jagd won't get all that aftermarket stuff.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Sounds like your Panther is going to be really nice. I agree about a Panther needing some upgrades to make it special, its a special tank! Nearly done with my Tamiya Tiger I and I'm not sure whats next. Probably either the Tam Panther or PzIV.


----------



## Panther F (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh yeah? What version Tiger I are you building? I've seen so many and after getting The Modelers Guide to the Tiger I tank I've been leaning towards either the Vorpanzer or just one of the early versions. 

A TI turret without the storage bins does it for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Building an early version for Abt. 502 but haven't picked one yet because there are so many I like. May even go for an SS from pz.Abt 101 who knows.


----------



## buglite97 (Jul 1, 2007)

Cool postings, didn't know they had tanks like this. I have to wait to look at the you tube vids untill I get to work, slow dial up here. Thanks for posting links, would have no idea where to look without them. Have fun. 

scott


----------



## Panther F (Jul 6, 2008)

This is basically what I am describing:










The sheild is the only draw back, not so much in making one, but do I want to try and make it operational (R/C)?


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

What is the low points on a Tam tank?


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Great news for the Jacksonville group. We are supposed to build a new battlefield at the Hobbyshop on 103rd street in January.


----------

